# where would an escaped kitten hide?



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I am beyond annoyed right now.


We have work men in, and while i had to pop out i put both kittens in the spare bedroom, so they weren't in the way and so they didn't escape if they left the door open. 

I came back to find both kittens gone! 
Treacle i found in my bedroom, but our boy has gone! 

He's been gone hours now, my OH is currently out lookin while i sit in incase he comes back.

The workmen had let them out by 'accident' apparently, but they had no reason to be in any of the bedrooms! 

They don't even know how long he's been gone, i went out for 2 hours!

And all they said was, we'll buy you a new one!!! But he didn't understand it's not the same, i want MY kitten, not a new one! 

Any idea's where he'd hide?


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry!

I don't have kittens myself but just look everywhere possible. Start out in the closest places and work your way out. Might be worth asking your neighbours if they've seen him.

Try garages and sheds, we have a lot of cats that hide in ours.

Wishing you all the best, keep us updated.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't even begin to imagine just how furious you must be. I admire the fact that your workmen are still breathing because mine most certainly wouldn't be.

First things first - what age are your kittens and have they been done?

What is your immediate outdoor location like - roads / overgrowth / lots of gardens etc?

Did the workmen have front & back doors open or just one of the above?

Have you checked absolutely EVERYWHERE in the house - what colour is he as this can make them more difficult to see in dark places? (Not implying you're daft or anything, I have managed to lose a large white cat in my house more than once because he had camouflagged (sp?) himself beside a white cupboard on a white floor behind a chair!!!! )

Try not to panic just yet.........


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Small kittens and unless I'm wrong your kittens are young,can hide in strange places,under beds in cupboards, drawers behind things gaps behind fridge ect.In the house they could be anywhere.Were any outside doors actually open.Outside well thats any ones guess,although I would be surprised if he has gone very far.Are the workmen still there?.The best chance you have of finding him is if all is quiet and you can hear him and also he will be less scared if it is quiet.Do you have a cat carrier or similar where you can put your other kitten ,in the hope that if he makes enough noise your missing kitten will come out to investigate.Please let us know how you get on and paws crossed that he turns up soon.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

How old are your kittens? Mine are 16 weeks old and hiding places have been;

Under the storage heater
Under beds
Behind the TV
Behind sofa/under sofa
Behind a cushion
Within a toy castle - tinest space didn't think he would be able to get inside
Wardrobe
Under the trolley in the kitchen
Inside my husbands office which is always (!) shut
In the shoe rack
In plants
Behind curtains
In husbands boots


I would be FURIOUS with builders who had no right to be in the bedroom. Did the leave front doors/windows open? How about checking their work bag?

Can you call the kittens with treats in your hand? Mine are easy to find in the flat as they now come when called, even to my husband if he rattles the cat treat tin.

Hope you find him soon - what a STUPID thing the builders said to you. You should get them sacked - I am sure jobs are replaceable too!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG I hope you find him You must be panicing like hell.. I'd be Furious with the workmen this proves they opened your bedroom door...If your kitten is definately not in there.....You did'nt leave a window open that he could have got through?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cats can squeeze in to the smallest oddest places, so methodically check every single hole or small area where there is even the remotest possibility that he could hide, you'd be surprised! This includes behind washing machines etc.
If you are sure he has escaped outside, I'd refer to the sticky about what to do if you have lost your cat!

Paws crossed you find him xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

They can get ANYWHERE! underfloorboards and behind fitted, units, furniture and cupboards is some of their favorites


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats so irresponsible, why where they even in your spare room in the first place, i would be sooo mad. Then the fact they said thye would get you another one clearly shows they have no pets of their own, the builders should be out looking as well and should be staying late until the other one is found and they have done what they come to do! 

Really hope you find your missing kitty, keep us updated! fingers and paws crossed for you x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Gosh i dont know much about kittys sorry.. But id be furious with them builders :angry:
Hope you find him soon xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Kittens can get anywhere, I once was fostering a group of kittens and I lost one and I found the little monkey behind my bath he had somehow got in through the gap in the panels and got himself stuck:yikes: so I had to break the panels to get him out. I would think he is still in the house somewhere so look everywhere and listen because you often hear them before you see them, also watch where the other kitten goes coz they often find their friend before you do. if you have looked everywhere in the house and still can't find him then this might be helpful to you. Also I would contact the boss of these builders and tell them you are not happy and why would they be in that room unless they were up to no good and tell them as your kitten is missing if he doesn't show up soon you will report them to the police for theft because he was there when you left and they had no reason to go into that room other than to snoop and possibly steal things.

Some very useful information

Advice if you have lost your cat:-

Here are a few things to try:

1. Posters, Posters, Posters with picture and details with contact number.....hand out to neighbours and anyone you see. Put up in local shops, pubs and supermarkets. Stick to all local lamp posts. (If it rains go and collect them and replace however it's best to put posters in plastic wallets so if it rains they don't go all soggy - the neighbours and council dont mind you putting them up so much that way). Also put one in your and friends cars - it amazing how many people see them this way. Make smaller flyers and push through every letterbox on your streets and the surrounding area. It is a good idea to offer a reward  of course this doesnt have to be money  a box of chocolates or a bunch of flowers is just as good.

2. Knock on doors and ask neighbours to check their sheds and garages WHILE YOU WAIT  it's surprising how many people say they will check but as soon as the door is closed they forget. Knock on 10 doors either side of your house on both sides of the street.

3. Check to see if there are any empty buildings for sale in the area. If there are it is worth checking with the estate agent in case they have shown someone round and shut the cat in. Also it is worth checking places where there may be builders in refurbishing a property in case the cat has got under the floorboards or in a cavity wall etc.

4. Look our for any abandoned vehicles, empty or semi-empty skips in case the cat has got in and can't get out.

5. Contact / check any community buildings where functions are held such as church halls, community halls etc. - in case your cat could be shut in a cupboard or toilet.

Please NOTE: The only authorised people who can break into a building if no one can be found to open it are the RSPCA but they are
not always co-operative. Even the police and fire brigade need RSPCA permission.

6. Register him lost at all vets/catteries/rescue homes within a 20mile radius. Follow the link and click on the map to find rescues in your area Cat Rescue Shelters, Adoption Centres and Rehoming Groups across the UK

7. Leave food out and a toy of his.

8. Leave out an unwashed item of your clothing.

9. Put the contents of your hoover bag on your garden - its full of smells that they will recognise and if doesnt bring him directly to your door will at least hopefully keep him in the area. Alternatively if you have a litter tray that has used put some of the used litter on the garden as this will have familiar smells in it.

10. Contact the local fire brigade and see if they have had to rescue any stuck cats.

11. Ask the local children to look - they are great for knowing all the local hidey-holes and love helping. Also have a word with your local post-person and milk man if there is one that delivers in your area. Also try and enlist the help of people walking dogs as they tend to go off road in the fields and parks.

12. Ask the local radio station to announce hes missing and give out a contact number

13. Put an advert in the local paper

14. Contact your local environmental services department (bin men) they keep a log of all animals picked on the roadside ... I know this is not a pleasant call to make and hopefully it will come back as negative.

15. Go out after dark when it is quieter with a friend / partner and walk round the local area gently calling every so often (give him a chance to answer you). Keep talking as you walk round that way if he is in the area he will hear you.

16. When you talk to vets and rescues, ask them about any known local feral colonies and where they are based. If Kitty has been missing for more than a few days s/he might have wandered further afield and might be hanging round near a colony for security (safety in numbers) and company. If vets/rescues know locations of colonies, these might be useful to get some ideas of where to start looking.

17. If you have Pet Insurance check your policy to see if they will assist with advertising costs or reward costs for a lost cat. Some policies cover as much as £1000 of local advertising and up to £500 reward.

18. Email the lost poster to all the people you know who live in the area and ask them to forward to others they know. This is a quick way to get your poster circulated.

19. IMPORTANT - if your pet is micro chipped contact your chipping company straight away and let them know your pet is missing and check all your details are up to date and correct. This will ensure that if found you are reunited with your little one as quickly as possible.

20. Use the local groups for your area that are on social networks (facebook / bebo / myspace / etc). Local politicians, sports clubs, etc. all have Facebook presences.

21. Try downloading a "meow" ringtone to your phone and when you are walking round play the ringtone .... you may find you start to attract lots a feline friends so please be very careful if you are near roads ... cats and cars are not a good mix. Ringtone here: Download free meow ringtones for your mobile phone - by relevance | Zedge

Finally post your cat up on all of these websites 

Feline Forum - questions, answers and cat chat.

MyMoggy.com Lost Cats, Missing Cats and Found Cats of the UK. contact Sue at mymoggy.

Missing Pets Register - Lost Pets and Found Pets Search

A Missing Pet, found cats and found dogs and lost pets advertised.

Lost pet, lost cat or lost dog? Animal Search UK - FREE Website and search services to locate your missing pets

LOST MY CAT - FOUND CATS HOMELESS DATABASE NATIONAL REGISTER

LOST & FOUND PETS

Found and lost pets!

petsmiles.com: Found

Also don't forget to check ad websites, such as.....

Free Ads & Online Classifieds, Buy & Sell Classified Ads in United Kingdom | Friday-Ad.co.uk

AdTrader - Free Local Classified ads with images | Ad Trader UK Classifieds

Freeads.co.uk - Classified ads , place Free Ads

Classifieds.co.uk - classified adverts, place classified adverts

Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds

United Kingdom jobs, cars, property, free classifieds and more - Gumtree.com

and also your local rescue shelter/s websites too!

Good luck and stay positive.

Hopefully your little one has just got itself shut in a shed somewhere.

And finally . IMPORTANT NOTE: When you get your furbaby back remember to remove ALL the posters and inform all vets / rescues / websites etc that they are home.


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I've litrally had the flat upside down. 
We've checked everywhere possible. 
He's black with a white belly, so he is a bit hard to see in the dark. Also he's only 11 weeks and hasn't had anythin done yet. 
My local vets won#t give them there jabs till there 12 weeks, and wont fix them tilll there 6 months ish.

I've called the rspca, the cats protection and all the vets! 

We have a main road to the front of the buildin, an abandoned car park to the back and a kitchen shop next door. 

The shop next door said they saw him hanging around, and tried to pick him up, but he ran off before they got close. 

I've put a note through everyones door in the near by area, so if one of them has picked him up, i'm hoping they'll call!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

blubell said:


> I've litrally had the flat upside down.
> We've checked everywhere possible.
> He's black with a white belly, so he is a bit hard to see in the dark. Also he's only 11 weeks and hasn't had anythin done yet.
> My local vets won#t give them there jabs till there 12 weeks, and wont fix them tilll there 6 months ish.
> ...


Oh I am so sorry he has gone outside. Is he microchipped or does he have a collar so anyone who finds him can contact you?

I am SO MAD with the builders on your behalf reading this. How could they have been so stupid!

I am really keeping my fingers crossed you get him back tonight. Poor thing must be petrified. x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O gosh, this is horrible for you.

Letting everyone know is your first step. Depending on your situation, it may well be worth actually leaving the front door propped open so that if the kitten returns he can get in straight away. 

Liz


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Since you've had a positive sighting of him outside it's very likely he's still in the vicinity hiding somewhere nearby.

Hope you have some good news soon!


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

NIGHTMARE. I can't add anything to what others have said re. looking for you kitten, but I hope you find him very soon.

As for the builders - _I_ would tell them to stop work immediately, and unless they find the kitten, tell them you never expect to see them ever again, and that they will not be paid a single penny for any work they have done so far. I mean, seriously, are they having a laugh? Why the hell were they going into any rooms they weren't working in, were they going through your stuff or something? They would have got the full hairdryer treatment from me. What if one of them has taken the kitten because he wanted it for himself?


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

i can't keep front door open as i live in flats and we have a communal front door. 

He got out through a window which is big enough to be used as a door.

Another sighting around same area, but when we looked. No where to be seen

And as for one of them stealin im, he's been seen twice running around now.

And as for the workmen, they've had there marching orders and we'e had our deposit paid back and an apology. Not good enough in my eyes, but nothing more i can do with them. 

OH out looking again, and i'm sat by the window hoping he'll come back


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

I would try and borrow a trap from a rescue organisation as you know he is in the area and set it with some food and a blanket with his scent on it and hope that he gets in it, but at least you know he is in the area.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thats awful, WHY were they going in your bedroom?? i wouldnt trust them now.

maybe they took him? sounds very dodgy  any luck?


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

Still no sign! 

Well, not of him anyway. I got a message on my phone last night around 1ish, but i didn't read it till this morning. It said, "good news, we have your kitten!" and there address. 
When i got there, the cat they had was all black, and had a collar on with someone elses details on and was at least 2 years old!

They said they briefly read the note through the door and just pressumed the cat was ours! 

I swear people do it on purpose.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_you must be worried sick,i do hope he turns up soon,_


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

just seen this thread good luck finding your kitty


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

First of all...i am so sorry this has happened to you. I can only imagine how you are feeling.

We lost Indy a few weeks after we got her, i thought she had gone forever.
OH had nipped out to car on drive and door had been left open for no more than 10 secs. He would of seen her coming out, but because we turned the house upside down and couldnt find her...we assumed the worst.

OH thought she was upstairs sleeping so quickly stepped 2 feet to the car.

I was nearly physically sick, crying, our daughter was crying.

After an hour of hell. She appeared on the landing !!!
She had managed to get under the bath through a very small gap.

I am hoping with all my heart your kitten is in the house...dont give up .

As for the workmen 

They should not of been in that room !!!! and speak to the owner of the company about them and their selfish attitude.

I would be up on a GBH Charge.

Hoping you have good news soon 

Kelly xxxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

I am sorry..my last post was put on before i read the end of the thread and your kitten had been spotted outside !

Still keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

blubell said:


> And as for the workmen, they've had there marching orders and we'e had our deposit paid back and an apology. Not good enough in my eyes, but nothing more i can do with them.


Well, that's good - still think they should have made amends by helping to look for your kitten, but maybe just getting rid of them is for the best.

I really hope you find him! It's encouraging to hear that there have been a couple of sightings nearby, hopefully he'll be home very soon..


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I am so angry with the workmen! I would be absolutely furious right now, especially as they don't seem to understand how precious your little one is. I'm glad he's been spotted in the area. Good luck in catching him.


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

Another sighting of him, this time by me! i was out lookin and saw him near the house opp but coudnt get over the fence quick enough. And by the time i did, he was gone.
The house opp is bein renovated, and there are loads of holes around the house that h could have squeezed through. 
We tried looking through the window, but couldn't see much. Plus the police showed up and told us we couldn't just climb the fence willy nilly.
We've left a message with the buildin company who are workin on it so fingers crossed they'll get the message in the mornin an will look for him.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hope you have some good look and hes hiding there


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Hope you find him soon...


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Hoping that the workmen will find him in a little hidey hole 2mo! Poor little mite, must be so scared  will keep checking back, hoping that you find him xx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Really hoping you find him tomorrow xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

did they let them out of the house then??  
thats awful, cant see him still hiding in your home after all this time, do yhou think they may have took him?

did they say why they were looking in your bedroom???


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

any update?? xx


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry for not updating. Been really busy kitty hunting and i seem to be argueing none stop about it!

Because the house opp is officially a building site, i'm not allowed in! How stupid. 
BUT.... The builders were really nice, and let me look around the outside and they promised to keep an eye out. 

But all's quite, no more sightings, nothing.

He is a bit shy so if anyone did get near, i don't doubt he'd run. We've got posters out and in local shops. 

I'm losing hope that i'll find him. We put out some fresh posters last night, hoping that will help.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

really hope you find him, have you tried facebook?

you have my sympathy as one of my cats went missing too


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe take the builders some tea and sandwiches and see if they can be more helpful? 

Keeping our fingers and paws crossed for his safe return. 

Em, Moriarty and Tabitha. xxx


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

they said looking is the best they can do. If i was to fall or anything, they'd be liable and cant risk it. They come over every morning to update me. 

I have it on my profile yeah, well its a status thing just askin people to pass it on and keep an eye out


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

when you feed kitty, is there a distinctive noise that he may recognise? For example the clink of fork against his dish? 
you could try making that noise in the areas he has been spotted, it may be more effective than calling his name, particularly at such a young age.

I feel for you, it's a horrible time when a cat goes walkabouts, especially one so young. Whatever you do, dont give up hope... I once found a young kitten hanging around my garden, and took it in (it was too small to be out roaming in my opinion and had no collar).
I put notices up in shops to say i had found him... well it must've been at least a month before the owner was alerted to the notices and claimed him. He was a good mile and a half away from his original home when he stumbled accross my place, and i cant imagine that they expected to get him back after so long... but it goes to show there's always hope.


----------



## selenagemez (Jun 18, 2011)

any update?...I hope you find soon


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

blubell said:


> I have it on my profile yeah, well its a status thing just askin people to pass it on and keep an eye out


there are a few lost pages, I have 1. Where you can put your lost animal on. Also for eg we have a sunderland page (where I live) and people often put lost and found pets on. It seems to work we;;

Really sorry about your cat, Id be taking matters further with the original workmen x


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Oh gosh I am so sorry to read this. How terrifying for you and for your kitten... and I am furious with the builders. 

I really hope you find him.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Just caught up with this, glad you got rid of those builders, so sorry your kitten is missing and I hope he returns soon


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I got a call today! 

A vets 4 miles away think they have him! 
The kitten they have matches the description perfectly! 
BUT.... i can't go till monday morning because its closed, they left a message on my phone!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh hun, I really hope it is your baby.

You must be twisting inside, being made worse by the delay. 

Please let us know as soon as you can on Monday.

Fingers crossed, paws crossed and praying hard that it is your boy.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

blubell said:


> I got a call today!
> 
> A vets 4 miles away think they have him!
> The kitten they have matches the description perfectly!
> BUT.... i can't go till monday morning because its closed, they left a message on my phone!


Oh I am really keeping my fingers crossed it is your kitten. I can't believe you have to wait until Monday. 4 miles away!!! Poor kitten.
x


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope it's him 

He may have crawled into one of the builders vans or something like that. 
Do they not have an emergency vet who has access? Surely someone is feeding them? Can you not pop in whilst they are there? 

Fingers and paws crossed

Em, Moriarty and Tabitha xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats such amazing news...agony waiting until monday though 

Hoping with all my heart it is him.....what a tough little man, if it is 

Keeping everything crossed you have good news on monday 

Kelly xx


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

thats great news, i really hope it's your kitty


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Oh how exciting! Perhaps you can pop down to the vet tomorrow and see if anyone is around that can let you in? The wait must be so nerve wrecking...
I really hope it's your little boy!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed in this house for you xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Oh how stressful for you having to wait until Monday.  But not long to go now... I am keeping EVERYTHING crossed that it is your baby.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything crossed here for good news tomorrow  x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Really hope it is the right one, fingers crossed


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

everything including toes crossed


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope it is your boy, I'd be down there banging on the door, sod waiting til 2mo! xx


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

How did you get on? Really hoping it's your boy... :001_unsure:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

any news? hoping its good..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any news?????


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sitting here, holding breath and turning blue in anticipation....... 

Is it good news????????


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Me too...any news...was thinking about it all the way home from work..fingers crossed xxx


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDS (Mar 13, 2011)

Hope it all turns out and u get sum good news xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

No news...good news ????? 

Hope so


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What a wait you have had
Any news-I am SO hoping its him
Maureen


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

?any news? was the 1st thread I came to when I logged on!!


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Prayers and purrs that it is good news x


----------



## Olly Tosh (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope you have good news for us?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

everytime someone comments i think its news


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

has anyone heard anything yet???


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

OP pls let us know as soon as you can..sorry to be a pain ..we will be here to support you whatever the outcome.

Really hoping you have had good news


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Just been reading, OP I hope you have some good news for us


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

was he found?


----------



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

Im a bit late finding this thread but was there any news? Im praying the little kitten is ok x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any news???


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

still no news


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, sorry for not updating. 
The local schol said there was a kitten hanging around there last week, but it was too quick and they couldnt catch it.

But since then, no sign at all. 

I don't want to give up looking and i don't want to think i've lost him forever, but it's so hard to think positive. 

My OH said we could get another if we wanted, but i said no. In fact i shouted it.
I know it's not his fault and he was trying to cheer me up, but i couldnt help it. I don't think another cat could replace him. We only had him a short while, but he had a real personality on him, if you know what i mean.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Aw sweets, I have just read your post on your visitors page saying that the kitten at the vet was not him.

I am SOOOOO sorry.


----------

